# New to the Aquarium Scene



## D Lumber (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello,

We were walking through the pet store the other day and noticed a 55gal tank and stand on sale. We bought the tank, and are now slowly putting it together. So far we have a 55 gallon canister filter, a 30-50 gallon over the top filter (figured it's better to over filter than under filter), a Tetra Whisper air pump for up to 100 gal, tester kit, easy balance, aqua safe, and the aquarium came with hood lights. 

We want to build a tank that has live plants in it. I talked to a guy at the local pet store about how to start up a live plant tank, and I guess that all I need now is the substrate, gravel and plants to get it started. I guess we have to wait for a few weeks to get the fish in there though. 

Originally I was looking at getting a tiger oscar as well as a few other chicilids, but after discussing with the guy at the pet shop, he said that they would not be a good fish to have with live plants in the water, as they will move the rocks around, and I would have to replant them almost daily. 

So, being new to this, I would just like to know what everyone's opinions are about the type of fish to put in this tank. For now, I'm thinking about a few of the following, but would greatly appreciate any other opinions!

-Spotted cat
-2-3 Plecos
-Colombian Shark
-Congo Tetra
-Incandescent Shark
-Bala Shark
-German Blue Ram

Thanks!


----------



## shoopuf1 (Jul 27, 2013)

D Lumber said:


> Hello,
> 
> We were walking through the pet store the other day and noticed a 55gal tank and stand on sale. We bought the tank, and are now slowly putting it together. So far we have a 55 gallon canister filter, a 30-50 gallon over the top filter (figured it's better to over filter than under filter), a Tetra Whisper air pump for up to 100 gal, tester kit, easy balance, aqua safe, and the aquarium came with hood lights.
> 
> ...


I would point you towards AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor for stocking, give you an idea if you're over-stocking or there are fish that are not compatible with each other.

As for the test kit, is it an API master test kit or the like? Test strips are wildly inaccurate. Dump the chemicals, they're not really needed. Read up here on getting started. If you're doing plants, then I'd suggest The Planted Tank Forum or SCAPE - Southern California Aquatic Plants Enthusiasts Club or APE - Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts | A Planted Aquarium Community - Powered by vBulletin or Aquarium Plants - Barr Report.

Take the time while your tank is cycling to figure out everything that you need for that planted tank.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll leave the plants to the experts. I like low light, slow growing, attach to rock/wood, hard to kill java fern.
Filtration should be fine - out of curiosity, what are the brand/model #s of filters?

Now about fish... good for being patient - that is the single most important thing in this hobby - patience.

1. Read about the nitrogen cycle. Here is something from this forum that was deemed so fabulous it was stickied!!
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html
Here is a great quickie intro video on the nitrogen cycle.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK_D_1CyUCs

2. Read about fishless cycling. Why sacrifice fish when you don't have to? Do it the humane way and save time to boot! Here is another worthy sticky from this forum.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html

3. The three fish on your list with the word shark in them get way too big for your tank. The Iridescent shark gets almost as big as your tank! So just skip those and forget they even exist.
A spotted cat could be so many things. A synodontis from East Africa? A pictus cat from South America? In this hobby, always find out what the scientific name is when you want to ask questions. In the old days I always carried a notepad with me. Now, just type it into your phone. If it was any corydoras species, then buy 5 or more and admire their cuteness!
Otherwise a little school (6 or so) of Congo tetras with some rams sounds nice. I hope the plecos are the smaller varieties like the ancistrus (bushynoses) or chaetostoma (rubberlips). The generic Hypostomus plecostomus sold everywhere is a two footer!

4. I say python, others say aqueon, we ALL say get a gravel vacuum water changer that reaches from your sink to your tank, as well as from your tank to your lawn/drain. It will save you time. It will save you frustration. It will save you heartache. It will save your floors. It will save your marriage.
A simple hose connected to a short tube of bigger diameter on one end, and threaded on the other end to attach to your faucet. Works on the siphon principle. Tons of videos on how to use them.

5. You need #4 because water changes are your friend and will help you with #1 and make #3 very happy. Water changes are the solution to 90% of all aquarium problems. Also, if you don't change your water, a gang of us on here will come to your house and break your legs and take your tanks and fish away from you and leave the phrase, "I don't change water" graffitied all over your walls.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

There is a facinating book called "The ecology of the planted Aquarium" that is something like the cornerstone for the recent interest in planted tanks, by Diana Walsted. Also, think months before stocking, not weeks.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Botiadancer has given you great information along with the key word - patience. While you take the several weeks to properly cycle your tank, use this time to research all of the options for stocking.

Be sure to consider the adult size of any fish you look at, along with their needs as far as water parameters, compatibility with others, and numbers needed for a proper school or shoal. I'm a big fan of cories and tetras and there are many species of these to choose from. Visit your LFS to see what is available locally, but don't impulse buy. Go back home or come here and research first.

You can, however, work on planting and hard scaping the tank during the cycle - it won't hurt the plants or interrupt the cycle - and gives you something to do and nice to look at before the fish are added. Some of the easier plants are crypts (Wendtii is one, Balansae is a taller one), anubias and java fern tied/glued to driftwood, and some of the hygrophilia varieties.


----------



## D Lumber (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow, lot to reply to. 

First off, the filter models that I have are:
-Marineland Penguin 200 Over the top filter 
- This one is good for up to 50 Gallons

-Marineland Canister Filter C-220 
- This one is good for up to 55 gallons

Thanks for the heads up about the nitrogen cycle. I've read the forum sticky, and watched a few videos. I guess that a 25% water change once a week is a pretty good idea. As far as the fishless cycle goes, I guess that sticky doesn't deal with planted aquariums, but I read a response on what I guess is called the "silent cycle". On there they said that I can actually add fish sooner rather than later, but I feel like the plants should get used to the tank before the fish, so I'm not planning to add fish for a few weeks.

I also picked up the Tetra Easy Balance. I guess that it's supposed to help regulate the nitrates in the water. I'm not sure how this will effect the tank with plants in it though, as I am under the impression that plants eat the nitrates. 

As far as the fish go, I did some reading online and you are right, the sharks get way too big. The spotted cats that we were looking at are from the pictus family. I actually took notes on my phone when we were at some pet stores. I've heard that bigger plecos can actually damage the tank too, so maybe one of the smaller breeds would be better. 

I did manage to pick up a gravel vacuum. I've heard that the canister filters can be messy too, but fortunately, we have tile floors. 

What is the best way to find/add decorative roots to the tank? The decorations in the pet store are extremely expensive, and I would like to get something without breaking the bank. 

Thanks for your help guys, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

With regards to the plants "eating nitrates" this is true that plants will consume nitrates. The thing is the source of the nitrates comes from the fish waste. For the nitrogen cycle to occur, there needs to be a source of ammonia. This is where the fish less cycle comes in. The idea of the "silent cycle" requires fish to be producing waste which the plants use as fertilizer essentially creating a safe environment during the cycling process. At leastvthat is my understanding of it. You can do a fish less cycle with plants already in the tank just by following the sticky instructions. The plants will like the ammonia.

Since you're doing live plants you should skip the fake devour and use real rocks and driftwood. You can find some at Petco sometimes, it called mopani wood. Some lfs' carry driftwood. Look in my he for sale section of this forum, there's someone selling manzanita wood pieces. Look up using real wood in aquariums.


----------



## D Lumber (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the idea with manzanita. I looked on the FS thread and saw some nice pieces. That may be a good idea. My parents still live in San Diego, and have some on their property, so I'm going to con them into getting me a few pieces. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## darkhymn (Dec 16, 2014)

Pleco suggestion: Bristlenoses! They get to be about 4 inches long, they're excellent little algae eaters, and, frankly, they're adorable.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I will leave the plants to the experts - I'm a fish guy. So the fish....

Spotted cat : I have to guess with this name, but it is likely a nocturnal predator that reaches 5 inches, and as cool as it is, will really limit your choices. It will do so by eating them while they are asleep....
-2-3 Plecos - Common plecos should not be sold. If you keep them right they will grow to 18-24 inches and a couple of pounds each. The rivers of Florida and Texas are being destroyed by common plecos released by owners who thought they were being kind, and released them into the wild. If there's a fish that will bring legislation to hurt this hobby, the common pleco is it. 
-Colombian Shark : your tank is too small (you like BIG fish) for this 10 inch fish. It needs 75 gallons and up.
-Congo Tetra - here, you have a superb choice. It loves a current, has magnificent colours and would not hurt a fly. Well, it would, but who likes flies? They like to be in groups of six. 
-Incandescent Shark_Pangasius most likely. It only grows to four feet, and will eat all your other fish... and the family cat if it goes too close. You _really _do like large fish.
-Bala Shark - even worse - an endangered species that can't survive long in the home aquarium. It needs to be in groups, which race. In a 75g, 16 inches of Bala Shark (a barb, not really a shark, btw) would need many times its body length, and it is going to hit the glass, a lot. Try 750 gallons?
-German Blue Ram: a delicate, peaceful little fish that can coexist with congo tetras in planted tanks. They dig less than many other cichlids. 

Given your tastes, look into:
rainbowfish - boesemani, lacustris (blue) or trifasciata;
Ancistrus, bristlenose catfish, which generally stay a reasonable size;
Bolivian rams - easier for a new aquarist.

If I can offer a formula - expect to be good at fishkeeping. That means your fish will grow to their healthy maximum. Always look up full adult size BEFORE you consider buying. Never trust the store - often they are sincere but may not have good info. The staff often aren't into fish, but are into earning money. So they will guess too, and guessing hurts. 
Your pleco or bala shark may be small and cute now, but when you succeed, it'll be a brute. And in the wrong set-up, it'll be an unhappy brute.


----------



## D Lumber (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I will look in to those fish, and I may not end up getting those fish. 

A quick update:

I finally started putting everything together! I'm pretty excited about this. Last Saturday we bought the substrate and gravel. Two twenty pound bags of each! I put the substrate in right out of the bag, and rinsed the gravel before putting in. I then hooked up both filters, thermostat, lights and air pump. I then filled the tank and added the Aquasafe and Easy Balance to the water.

The next day I checked the chemical levels, and this is what they are currently reading:

PH: 7.6
High PH: 8.4
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0

According to my master test kit, it recommends a ph of 7. I was looking to start planting the tank soon, but I am unsure as to when I should start adding plants. When should I add plants, and at what point should I expect to start seeing the ph levels drop?


----------



## darkhymn (Dec 16, 2014)

7.6 is a pretty reasonable pH. While 7.0 is perfectly neutral, you're unlikely to find perfectly neutral water in nature. Most fish - particularly captive bred - will do fine in a slightly alkaline aquarium. Plants and driftwood will both gently lower your ph naturally. If you're going to pump CO2 into the tank for your plants (expensive!), that will likely lower your pH slightly as well. Most fish will adapt to slightly alkaline tapwater. If you still feel the need to bring the pH down beyond what the more natural methods can offer, you can do so by slowly introducing phosphoric acid or hydrochloric acid to the tank until the pH drops to your intended level (6.5-7.5 seems to be the safest range for a variety of fish). The problem with this method is that it can hurt your tank's natural buffering capacity and can lead to harmful swings in pH (changes over about 0.2 in either direction in a single day can stress or even be fatal to fish). Do some research into the fish you're looking to get, and methods of lowering pH, and pick what you think will work for you.

As to your plant question, if you don't intend to fertilize your plants to start, it's my understanding that you'll want your nitrogen cycle to be far enough along to be producing nitrates, as the plants will utilize these. If you do intend to fertilize, you should be able to plant at any point in the process. You'll need an ammonia source, which can be regular household ammonia, so long as there are no additives, or you can go for something more specialized. Some people will place a cocktail shrimp in the water and allow it to decompose, producing ammonia naturally, however that method seems messy and probably smelly to me! Whatever you choose, you'll want to aim for about 2 (the sticky here says 5, so that may be a better goal for a fishless cycle) ppm ammonia in the water, and maintain that level throughout the cycle, and right up until probably the day before you put your fish in. 

Once you have your ammonia, there are a few options. First, you can find someone with an established tank to borrow/purchase filter media from. This will hopefully immediately seed your tank with an established colony of bacteria, which will begin metabolizing your ammonia immediately. My local aquarium store sold me a large piece of filter foam from one of their long-established display tanks for about $3. 
Second, you could try bottled bacteria. These tend to have mixed results, and you'll find people on these forums who love them and others who think they're awful. I personally used two bottles of Tetra's Safestart from my local wal mart. The first one did nothing whatsoever. The second cycled my aquarium inside of 24 hours. Your results may vary. The Dr. Tim's variety seems to be better respected in the community. 
The third option is to simply maintain a steady level of ammonia in your tank until your nitrate tests start showing growth and ammonia and nitrite drop to 0. This can take 6-8 weeks.

Once you have steady nitrates, I suspect you should be ok to plant, as long as you have strong enough lighting and plants to match. Remember to be sure your plants and fish are going to be suitable for each other. I don't know much about planting myself, as I'm also just looking to plant my first tank, but I don't think I've misinformed here.

*Numerous edits* for repetitive content, corrections of information, links, spelling and grammar, fun, whims and profit.


----------



## Farm (Nov 17, 2014)

Great information you have been given here! I just want to mention one thing that I believe to be important. The Congo Tetra, a stunning fish once it reaches maturity. I have several and they are very eye catching and peaceful and I love the way they look in my tank. Do not let them sell you anything other than the Congo tetra for the larger Tetra species. People have been sold some alternate Tetras that have become very territorial and even deadly. A young Congo is drab and boring. Regarding the Corydora, if you were to get any, they tend to be one of the most joyful little fish and quite fun to watch but have zero ability to protect themselves from larger bottom feeders that can become territorial or other aggressive fish. Create a small dwelling area for them to escape to for their own protection. They generally do not display their best traits in the store aquariums. They enjoy being in a shoal of 6 if possible. Enjoy your adventure.


----------

